# UPDATE: 55gal Amazon Biotope



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

since we changed the list so much in the original thread, i am updating everyone and any expertise members who may have just joined! 
Equipment:
-55gal All-Glass Aquarium(Check!)
-Stand(will be using dresser that Can support up to 800lbs. don't go babbling about it. my dad puts up garage doors, used to be a carpenter, and is also a very experienced aquarist so i know hes right-so check!)
-Nova Extreme 48" 2-54W lighting fixture
-AquaClear 110 power filter w/ Peat moss
-60lbs of fine gravel 
-Q-Tank
-10gal All-Glass Aquarium(Check!)
-Sponge filter(Check!)
-Whisper 10 Air Pump(Check)
-All-Glass Aquariums 20" flurescent hood
-Tetra 50W Heater
-10lbs gravel

Stocking List(in order of stocking)
-Java Moss on Driftwood
-10-15 dwarf sag plants
-20-30 Narrow Leaf sag Plants
-1-2 Amazon Sword Plants
-1 anchored Hornwort plant
-2-3 Roseafolia Plants
-Breeding pop. of Cherry Red Shrimps
-4 Black Skirt Tetra
-6 Panda Cories
-15 Cardinal Tetras
-4 Emperor Tetras
-3-4 baby angels at the beginning, once i have a pair i'll give the others away.
-2 German Blue Rams

Ok so whatdya think? the tank probably won't be up and running with every single piece of listed equipment until about 3 months.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I would actually go with a canister filter if possible. In a planted 55g tank I think this would give you more options for media, circulation, and more filtration. Rena XP1 or 2 or a Fluval. I use a XP3 and a 305 in my 75g tank along with Hydor Korilia for even more circulation.

BTW look for peat, not peat moss. You can find a big bag of it at any hardware store, and you can just put a thin layer under your gravel. Then you can add more as needed to your filter.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Dmaaaaax said:


> I would actually go with a canister filter if possible. In a planted 55g tank I think this would give you more options for media, circulation, and more filtration. Rena XP1 or 2 or a Fluval. I use a XP3 and a 305 in my 75g tank along with Hydor Korilia for even more circulation.


i would, but im kinda low on budget...thats why im using *110*, not *70*(reccomened size for 55). 



Dmaaaaax said:


> BTW look for peat, not peat moss. You can find a big bag of it at any hardware store, and you can just put a thin layer under your gravel. Then you can add more as needed to your filter.


yeah thats what i meant...Fluval Peat Granules is most likely what i will use.


----------

